# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khuyến mãi đón hè cùng An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay

## macchiato

An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay nằm ở vịnh Ninh Vân, thuộc biển Nha Trang, dài 1,5km dọc bờ biển. An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay thực sự là nơi ẩn dật đầy quyến rũ, hòa hợp phong cách hiện đại và thuần Việt.





Với không gian rộng được đặt riêng biệt, 35 Villas nằm hướng mình ra vịnh biển làm say đắm lòng người. Trong số đó, có những villas lại hướng ra bãi cát trắng mịn, những ]Villas khác thì sừng sững trên những khối đá tự nhiên. Mỗi Villa có một Buffer phục vụ riêng và rất chu đáo.





  Được xây dựng trên một kiến trúc đặc biệt và hiện đại nhưng An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay vẫn giữ cho mình một nét hoang sơ hiền dịu và lãng mạn, là nơi lý tưởng cho trăng mật và nghĩ dưỡng, tạm quên đi những căng thẳng và mệt mỏi thường ngày.





  Các biệt thự tọa lạc theo nhiều hướng, hoặc nhìn ra biển hoặc hồ nước hoặc ẩn mình giữa của cánh rừng nhiệt đới trông thẳng ra biển Đông.



Dịch vụ được cung cấp theo nhu cầu của du khách thoải mái nhưng không gây phiền. Khách sẽ vừa cảm nhận tách khỏi thế giới cuộc sống nhưng cũng biết nhân viên phục vụ chỉ cách mình vài bước chân.



Vị trí
An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay có một vị trí biệt lập bên cạnh vịnh Ninh Vân cách trung tâm thành phố Nha Trang khoảng 20km. Chỉ với 45 phút bằng xe ôtô từ sân bay Nha Trang và thêm 25 phút bằng thuyền là có thể đến An Lâm Ninh Vân Bay Villas rất yên tĩnh và không khí trong lành.

----------

